
Ask HN: Morse code easter eggs - stefanv
I wanted to insert a visible but really discreet morse code easter egg on my company website and I&#x27;m curious if anyone knows other websites that have done something similar. I will not put the URL here because I don&#x27;t want it to look like I&#x27;m promoting my company or anything, but I would really want to see how&#x2F;if others have done this. I&#x27;ve added it as an &quot;active&quot; selector for the &quot;what we do&quot; menu item. The morse code basically explains in two words what we do :)
======
gerbilly
Somewhat related:

Columbia is notorious for kidnappings, with kidnapping victims often being
held for as long as 12 years.

The Columbian military teamed up with musicians to create a song, with the
following message in morse code embedded in it:

“Nineteen people rescued. You are next. Don’t lose hope.”

Because many of the kidnapped victims were ex-military, they hoped that they
would be able decode the message embedded in the song.

They played the song on the radio for months, reaching millions of people.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xTYQcugD1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xTYQcugD1c)

------
theophrastus
does bathroom tile count? [http://studiowhimsy.blogspot.com/2010/08/pike-
place-market-s...](http://studiowhimsy.blogspot.com/2010/08/pike-place-market-
secret-message.html)

------
justsorneguy
[http://qi.com/infocloud/morse-code](http://qi.com/infocloud/morse-code)

